# intake



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hi everybody after putting it off for a while im finally going to get an intake in my 300zx turbo. i want a premade one. i dont trust my self enough to make one lol. any brands that make one for the 300zx. and how do you install it. oh ya and would it make a huge diference if i didnt get the intake and just switched to a k&n filter ? sorry for all the questions at once but i want to get this thing done soon.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> hi everybody after putting it off for a while im finally going to get an intake in my 300zx turbo. i want a premade one. i dont trust my self enough to make one lol. any brands that make one for the 300zx. and how do you install it. oh ya and would it make a huge diference if i didnt get the intake and just switched to a k&n filter ? sorry for all the questions at once but i want to get this thing done soon.


When you're talking about intake....what exactly do you mean. What people ususally do is remove the stock airbox and replace it with a K&N or team green cone filter. If you want super easy and expensive, look for the K&N FIPK (fuel injected performance kit?) it comes with all the piping and bolts and straps you need....just costs about $75 more than doing it yourself. Also if you're going to get a cone filter, you can either keep the resonator, ditch the resonator and get a piece of 3" pipe, or clamp it too the end of AFM. Are you turbo or non? either way...you'll get no more than 5hp out of it.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

what's to make? you need a cone filter and a piece of straight pipe. Possibly a big hose clamp.


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

I remover the stock air filter element and bracket, I then also removed the air silencer. I then cut the round plastic tube out of the silencer and ues it to piece together the rubber elbow and my K&N filter. I supported the end of the filter with a metal mounting bracket found in car stereos. A 8mm nut and a self tapping screw and I was in buisness!


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

you can also just affix the K&N to the silencer dealie. But then you don't get the cool sounds


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

or you could get one of these
























If you WANT a 4 inch inlet...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> or you could get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a study on intakes and that HKS mushroom came in last.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It's the only one that fit, and it has been modified (AKA _ghettofied_)
The car pulls like a sonofabitch anyway, so I really can't complain.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think ill just get some pipe and a k&n filter. it sounds easier than i thought, but dont some tubes attach on to the stock air intake, what do i do with those? and is it street legal to make my own intake (I live in cali were nothing is legal lol)


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

just hook the MAF to the stock intake elbow that feeds the turbo, and put a filter on that. That's what I did to mine when it was "stock"


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i still have my air conditioner in so I don't really have good access to my turbo. if i could reach, could i just hook it to the maf and run it up to were the regular intake was with more piping ? I heard the longer the pipe the more power you get, is this true.oh ya and is there a way to get to the turbo from under the car?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i still have my air conditioner in so I don't really have good access to my turbo. if i could reach, could i just add more pipe could i hook it to the maf and run it up to were the regular intake was? I heard the longer the pipe the more power you get, is this true.



lol the longer the pipe is the more air restriction you have. a 90 degree elbow is the restriction of a 3 ft. long piece of pipe. Shorter better


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks alot man, can i get to the turbo from the botom of the car though?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not easily. Get rid of that heavy AC and get some access.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i need my ac this car burns up in the summer time.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i finally went out and got the stuff and made my intake, but I got a question on which filter. I was either going to get a traditional style cone filter or this round column looking air filter that is bigger. I've seen the column style on a Z before so which should i go with. and once i get it on and i run it will the car adjust to the bigger airflow or do i have to do something?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The car should adjust over time but I would reset my ECU. And it really doesn't matter what filter you put on it. The bigger the better


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The car should adjust over time but I would reset my ECU. And it really doesn't matter what filter you put on it. The bigger the better


You don't need to reset anything...the Hp increase comes from a less restrictive filter.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes but from the increased airflow it would be better for the ECU to instantly change to the new specs instead of working off old ones.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

about how long does it take to adjust? and how do i reset the ecu, where is it? sorry guys this is basically the first time ive ever done anything to my engine myself.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> about how long does it take to adjust? and how do i reset the ecu, where is it? sorry guys this is basically the first time ive ever done anything to my engine myself.


Don't worry about the ECU....resetting is easy...unplug the negative cable from your battery for a while. But the ECU does not need to be reset when you change out your air filter...the MAS compensates for the extra air all by itself...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

ok thanks guys . the beast actually sounds like a beast now lol. one mod down , many to go.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i went home depot style and just made my own with a pipe and cone filter, total cost about $20 

im about to put the airbox back on intill spring because ive found the car just doesnt like too much cold air especially when its -50F below


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

so u guys are ditching ur mass air flow sensors and pluging it to what??, i was lookin at mine and thinking of making some pipe for that 90deg bend but then i saw the MAFS and i was like o hell no....???? cars usually run shitty when thats unhooked....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> so u guys are ditching ur mass air flow sensors and pluging it to what??, i was lookin at mine and thinking of making some pipe for that 90deg bend but then i saw the MAFS and i was like o hell no....???? cars usually run shitty when thats unhooked....


Ummm no! Without the MAF the car would run like crap if it would even run at all. They just replace the pipes.


----------

